# Miren que lindo quedó :'D (Patchera casera)



## Tomasito (Sep 15, 2010)

Bueno, para los que se puedan haber preguntado (si es que alguien lo hizo  ) el por qué andube medio desaparecido este último tiempo, entre otras cosas estuve laburando con mi viejo en el taller, haciendo varias cosas para unos estudios de TV de una importante empresa que maneja todos los medios de Argentina prácticamente (no pretendo hacerles publicidad gratis tampoco, todos saben quienes son ).

Y entre otras cosas, una de las que más trabajo ha llevado, y que más bonita quedo, es esta patchera terminada apenas hace horas (terminamos de trabajar 11:30pm para entregar mañana a la tarde). Veníamos atrasados, y mucho.. La mano de obra llevó más de lo que pensabamos, y eramos solo yo y mi viejo, proveedores que te fallan, bueno, cosas que pasan..

En fin, hoy muy contentos y a tiempo límite, terminamos la primer patchera para la parrila de luces de un estudio de televisión:








¿Qué es una patchera y qué es una parrilla de luces?
La parrilla de luces, es lo que está sobre los estudios de TV, teatros, etc, donde están todos los reflectores, luces, flash, etc para la iluminación.
Toooooodas esas luces, desembocan en las patcheras.
Las patcheras, no son más que un montón de cables con conectores macho (donde estan conectadas todas las luces) y los conectores hembra con (en este caso) 220v para dar corriente a las luces. Se usa muchísimo este sistema porque es relativamente barato y muy simple y rápido de utilizar. Simplemente enchufando y desenchufando conectores aquí y allá se cambian las cosas.
Los conectores hembra pueden llevar efectos, dimmers, etc para las luces.

Esta primer patchera que hicimos (porque faltan más pero por suerte no para mañana) tiene 110 conectores macho con sus cables y borneras, más las borneras para tierra y neutro (aunque por los patchs -cables- va solo fase, lo demás va derecho).
Los conectores son echos a medida en torno, se calculo la superficie de contacto para soportar la corriente necesaria.
La patchera va colocada en un rack y cumple con las normas del mismo, tiene los agujeros punzonados para tal efecto, y todas sus medidas.
El plástico negro que se ve con los patchs numerados es alto impacto laminado (tiene una capa negra laminada encima), y fresado con CNC para grabar los números y eso.

Bueno, no sé qué más poner, la verdad me emocioné con haber terminado esto que tanto trabajo llevó 
Dejo un par más de fotos:



































Lo único que falta son los módulos con los conectores hembra, que mañana a la mañana se terminarán. Si llego a sacarle fotos las posteo, también quedaron hermosos, se hizo el frente en plástico de alto impacto laminado y fresado con CNC también, y se agujereó con mechas de  titaño (que hermosura como cortan), para obtener la presición necesaria, hacer el trabajo más rápido, y no recalentar el plástico.


Bueno, espero que les haya gustado, es una grán satisfacción tanto para mi como para mi viejo haberlo podido terminar a tiempo pese a todas las complicaciones, pensabamos que no llegabamos... 


Saludos!


----------



## moverar (Sep 15, 2010)

Muy bueno el laburo Tomasito... Felicitaciones a los dos.
Un Grande tu viejo ¿He?

Muy buenas las fotos. 

Si no lo consideras indiscresiòn, ¿cuantas Hs. les demandó y que cobran por ese laburo?


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 15, 2010)

Gracias!
Sí, un grande el viejo, se manda cada laburito!

Horas no sabría decirte, porque hicimos más cosas entremedio (tenemos dos patcheras más a medio terminar y varias cosas más), y se nos complico bastante por atrasos con proveedores.
Pero si todo sale bien y trabajando bien, una patchera como esa se puede hacer en dos o tres días calculo yo, pero todo tiene que salir bien y ningun proveedor te tiene que fallar (cosa dificil por estos lares ).

Cobrar no te sabría decir, eso lo maneja mi viejo, yo no me meto, yo cobro mis horas de trabajo (12.50$/h) y me voy  

Igual te cuento que es más complicado de lo que parece, tuvimos que comprar máquinas para hacer el trabajo más rápido y mejor (sierra sin fin para metal, las mechas de titanio, etc), hacer dispositivos y mesas exclusivas para armar todo, y pasar muchas horas diseñando, ya sea con la cabeza o sentado en la pc dibujando y redibujando con el autocad. Pensá que hasta los conectores son diseñados desde 0, y cada uno cuenta con 4 o 5 piezas que se tienen que maquinar en el torno y en la fresadora.


Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Sep 15, 2010)

Muy profesional el trabajo...
Igual Felicidades a ambos...
saludos tomasito...


----------



## moverar (Sep 15, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> ....es más complicado de lo que parece



*Si, te entiendo perfectamente...*



Tomasito dijo:


> Pensá que hasta los conectores son diseñados desde 0, y cada uno cuenta con 4 o 5 piezas que se tienen que maquinar en el torno y en la fresadora.



*Es todo un tema eso, porque si fueran piezas estándar, a la hora de reponerlas las compras y listo... 

¡ Se juegan en serio !

Felicitaciones de nuevo a los dos...*]


----------

